
Financial Times Transcript: Bill Gates on Coronavirus - tosh
https://www.ft.com/content/13ddacc4-0ae4-4be1-95c5-1a32ab15956a
======
tosh
video:
[https://www.ft.com/video/d6c22464-6dce-42eb-81d4-38e8b55d8c1...](https://www.ft.com/video/d6c22464-6dce-42eb-81d4-38e8b55d8c12)

